# Base Robótica para Antena Parabólica



## juani2312 (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola, tengo que hacer un proyecto para la facu, con microcontroladores pic. 
Se me ocurrio armar una antena parabolica (a escala) movil, cuya base gire 360º en sentido horizontal y 180º en sentido vertical, posicionandola asi apuntando a cualquier punto que yo desee. Los valores de grados (x,y) serian introducidos mediante un teclado matricial y mostrados en displays de 7 segmentos.

Tengo muchas dudas acerca de como encarar el proyecto, por empezar, no se que tipo de motores usar para el movimiento, debido a la precision que requiero. 
Una vez elegido el motor, la precision en grados la logro midiendo el tiempo de giro del motor, o hay otro metodo?

Si alguno de ustedes hizo algo similar, por favor tiren ideas acerca de como debo hacer el proyecto....

Desde ya, Muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 13, 2009)

Que resolucion en grados quieres que tenga tu robo-antena ?. Salu2


----------



## alexus (Ago 13, 2009)

motores pap de muuuuuchos pasos!

y date maña para la construccion mecanica!

medir posicion por tiempo NO VA! no seria preciso.

porque una cosa es medirlo en vacio y otra cargado!


----------



## juani2312 (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola, la resolucion que deseo es de 1 grado si es posible, ya que quiero que por ejemplo, cuando este en 340º en x y 140º en y, y yo le ordene que vaya hasta (341º,141º), la antena se mueva ese grado...
Si estoy pidiendo demasiado, ire reduciendo la resolucion, pero lo ideal seria 1º. 

Tengo una duda, si quiero esa resolucion, el motor debe tener 360 pasos en un giro? Porque quizas podria lograr ajustar los grados de cada paso, usando engranajes....

Y el tiempo claro que lo mediria con el peso de la antena, ademas no se me ocurre otra forma de medirlo...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 13, 2009)

Por tiempo medis la posición de la antena? Por que no pones un potenciometro, como se hace en los servos...
saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 13, 2009)

pero, si es con pic, le agregas un sensor de efecto hall, para darte "el cero" y de ahi se maneja contando los pulsos segun las direcion.

si, hay pap de esa resolucion.


----------



## juani2312 (Ago 14, 2009)

Ok, gracias por sus respuestas...
Haber si me pueden aclarar algunas dudas...
-Cuales son las resoluciones mas comunes para los motores PaP? 
Porque dependiendo la cantidad de pasos podria usar una polea para reducir el angulo de giro, mientras mas pasos mejor, ya que el radio de los discos disminuye...
-Conviene el uso de poleas o engranajes? (Teniendo en cuenta la dificultad de instalacion vs. efectividad)

Espero me puedan ayudar...
Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

te cuento, los motores pap, SON CAROS! DIFICILES DE CONSEGUIR!

pero no imposible... los hay de los pasos y la fuerza que quieras.  

tengo 3 de 460 pasos 15k de fuerza.

para la base, te cuento, que el rotor que tengo para mi antena direccional, es un motor con un tornillo sinfin, lo que da un freno impresionante!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 15, 2009)

juani2312: en principio cualquier PaP te sirve, pero como te dice alexus si los complementas con un dispositivo mecanico podras hacer maravillas, por ejemplo, adicionandole un sistema de poleas, engranajes o una caja de engranajes, etc. Si puedes mirar una vieja unidad de disquettes este tiene un PaP con un tornillo sin fin que posiciona la cabeza de lectura con gran precision, una y mil veces. Salu2.


----------



## juani2312 (Ago 15, 2009)

Recuerden que este proyecto no es a escala 1:1, es solo una maqueta, por lo que no necesitare tanta potencia en los motores...
Ademas de una disketera, donde puede conseguir un PaP que me sirva para lo que quiero hacer?
Tan caros son?

Saludos!


----------



## karl (Ago 15, 2009)

impresoras, scanners, cabezas de video cassetera, etcétera
sin embargo los de las disketeras son de lo mas mejorcito porque tienen acoplado un tornillo largo al que le puedes montar un diente (como el de la cabeza) que haga el desplazamiento, o un piñón que lo convierta en un movimiento rotatorio.

Te sugiero que busques un par de motores de una impresora vieja (generalmente viene uno en el carro que jala el papel y otro que mueve la cabeza, (de hecho, si consigues la impresora entera mejor, porque puedes aprovechar toda la mecanica de la misma, y recicles todo lo posible.

Otra opción son motores comúnes y corrientes con engranes, ahi tienes que hacer una realimentación con un opto interruptor (como el cny70, que detecta manchas negras sobre fondo blanco) y una serie de muescas que interrumpan (tipo la rueda de los ratones viejos), nuevamente busca algo que ya tenga incluidos engranes, ya que encontrar engranes que se adapten y se puedan montar ha sido la parte más difícil de esto para mi.


----------



## juani2312 (Ago 18, 2009)

karl, gracias por tu comentario...
Desarme una impresora Epson stylus 670, y ubique los 2 motores, un EM-328 (cabezal) y un EM-327 (papel), ambos tienen 4 cables de control.
Supongo que el que mueve el cabezal debe tener mejor precision, no?
Ademas como dijiste, consegui una buena mecanica de engranajes para reciclar....

Estos motores funcionan igual que uno de pasos comun? Como los controlo (4 cables)?

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 20, 2009)

juani2312: Como se trata de un modelo/maqueta, ni siquiera necesitas motores PaP, recicla los motorcitos DC de autos de juguete con sus cajas de engranajes reductores y puedes lograr un modelo perfectamente operacional y con un gran grado de precision.

Unos tips sobre tu proyecto:

* Tu base robotica es un mecanismo de dos grados de libertad con un motor-reductor para cada eje.
* En una estacion parabolica real, la rotacion en el plano vertical no llega a los 180° ya que no es  practico apuntar al horizonte pues la Tierra interfiere las señ¤ales electromagneticas y las opticas.

Salu2.


----------



## juani2312 (Ago 20, 2009)

Ok, tecnogirl, me parece que es mucho mas facil con motores DC, pero al usarlos, la unica forma de lograr la precision en grados es por tiempo de operacion?


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 21, 2009)

No necesariamente, aqui puedes recurrir a los "ENCODERS"  (incrementales o absolutos, rotatorios o lineales, etc). Una fuente de encoders los consigues en los viejos mouses de bola!... Y si no los consigues puedes recurrir a un engranaje y una barrera fotoelectrica para contar el avance del mecanismo. Tambien con un engranaje metalico, se pueden usar sensores de proximidad para sensar el avance de los dientes.... como ves, el limite es la imaginacion y la clave es la combinacion mecanica-electronica. Salu2.


----------



## karl (Ago 21, 2009)

el motor paso a paso es más preciso, pero tienes que prender las lineas con una secuencia especifica, vas a necesitar un L293D y un micro para ello, la ventaja principal es que sólo requieres memoria para hacerlo, es decir, si tienes tus motores en una posición X, siempre va a mantener ese valor, (ok, tienes que tener las lineas energizadas, pero eso es otra cosa), y solo se va a mover de la posición X a la Y, nunca a la X+1/2.

En cuanto a los encoders, si quieres seguir esa ruta, vas a tener este problema, si tu motor inicia su recorrido en una posición arbitraria, vas a necesitar un encoder que dé la posición absoluta, es decir, marque el gradaje (y por tanto vas a necesitar varios bits en el mismo, lease más de un sensor y un grabado especial en el mismo)
si usas un PAP, solo necesitas un encoder que tenga el patrón 1010101010 (donde los 1s son cuadros negros y los 0s son transparentes)  para confirmar que el motor ya dio el paso.

Para mover un PAP necesitas un programa que prenda salidas con el patrón

linea    paso
             0         1        2        3        4
A           +         -        -         -        +  
B           -         +        -         -        -
C           -         -        +         -        -
D           -         -        -         +        -

como puedes ver el paso 4 y el 0 son iguales, por lo que si quieres seguir avanzando, vas a tener que repetir los pasos 1-3
los motores suelen avanzar 7.5 grados por paso (por lo que necesitas 48 pasos para dar una vuelta completa para la base y 24 pasos para cubrir 180 grados.)


----------



## juani2312 (Ago 23, 2009)

Bueno, lo hare con motores DC...
Y lo ideal seria medir el avance con un encoder absoluto... De esa forma le puedo agregar una funcion que al encender el dispositivo vuelva a la posicion (0,0) desde donde este...

Hice un encoder que cuenta de 0º a 360º en binario (son 9 bits), pero me parece que debe ser muy grande para que las barreras fotoelectricas funcionen bien....Pero bueno, al ser la base, no me preocupa ya que hay espacio... 

¿Pero para medir el movimiento vertical? Como hago? En ese caso el encoder no puede ser grande, ya que se veria mal....(y los 180º requieren 8 bits asi que no se achica demasiado conrespecto al de 360º)

En fin..¿Existe algun truco para ahorrarme algunos bits?

PD: Adjunto la imagen del encoder, Aclaro que esta hecho a mano asi que no es lo mas preciso, jeje. Ya vere con que editor de imagenes lo puedo hacer exacto....

Muchas Gracias....
Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 25, 2009)

juani23: El truco para ahorrarte los bits del encoder absoluto es usar un encoder incremental!!... pero tendras que llevar la cuenta de los pulsos en un registro de un micro o en PC...  No necesitas un encoder absoluto para llevar la antena a una posicion "Home"... lo haces colocando un micro que se cierre cuando la antena llegue alli y tu sistema lo detecta Y listo. Mi experiencia es que los encoders absolutos son dificiles de conseguir y son mas caros, tanto mas cuanto mas bits tenga. Los encoders incrementales son mas simples y alcanzan resoluciones enormes... Yo trabaje con uno de 5000 pulsos por giro... Salu2.


----------



## juani2312 (Ago 26, 2009)

Ahh, gracias tecnogirl...
El encoder conviene comprarlo? Es recomendable armar uno?

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 27, 2009)

Pues veo que eres un artista para el diseño y si ya hiciste la mascara para un encoder absoluto, el incremental no es mas dificil. Puedes usar un programa de CAD como AutoCad, para hacer la mascara y que quedará muy bien hecho... y solo necesitas una o dos barreras opticas en lugar de las 9 necesarias para el encoder absoluto. 

Ahora, hay otro detalle, hemos asumido que el encoder debe ir sobre los ejes de la antena y por eso se requiere un encoder de minimo 360 pasos para el plano horizontal y otro de 180 para el plano vertical pero eso no es estrictamente cierto, aun usando un encoder de un mouse, que tiene como unos 24 pasos (?) puede servir... Cómo ?. El truco esta en colocar los encoders en uno de los engranajes del sistema de accionamiento de los ejes... Ojala me entiendas...
Si optas por los encoders de 360 pasos te tengo una buena noticia..., lo construyes de 180 pasos y usar una doble barrera optica y combinas las señales para obtener el equivalente de un encoder de 360 pasos. Salu2.


----------



## karl (Sep 5, 2009)

un encoder incremental como menciona tecnogirl se puede usar para darte la posición absoluta (mas un micro de punto cero como tambien menciona ella). en cuanto a comprar o hacer... bueh, yo haria un encoder en papel, (teniendo en cuenta que el tamaño de las aletas negras sea suficiente para bloquear la luz en el sensor), y lo fotocopiaria en un acetato, cuanto más grueso mejor, y listo, un encoder hecho en casa.
¿por que no usar la mecánica de un trackball o un mouse mecanico si lo encuentras?, eso te daria la mecanica y el maquinado de presición que necesitas, en caso de que no seas muy exigente en cuanto a presentación.


----------



## juani2312 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gracias a todos por su ayuda. Me tome un tiempo para evaluar como armar esto!

Me di cuenta que no necesito 180º en el movimiento "vertical ", sino que solo necesito 90º grados de libertad (o un poco menos teniendo en cuenta lo que dijo tecnogirl acerca de apuntar al horizonte), ya que al tener 360º "horizontales (x)", si quiero barrer los 180º verticales en x=0º, debo recorrer 90º en x=0 y 90º en x=180º, espero que se entienda...

Los 360º los voy a controlar con un encoder incremental, en cuanto a los 90º creo que lo voy a controlar por tiempo, un encoder se veria feo en esa posicion y deberia usar una mecanica compleja para ponerlo en la base...

Lo que queda es investigar acerca de engranajes y el calculo de los mismos, y ademas saber como se arma la barrera fotoelectrica superprecisa para el encoder... 

Si alguien me puede ayudar con este par de temas, lo agredeceria....

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------

